

There is an Aviato.com website and it's great - bsesser
http://www.aviato.com/
Finally a live Aviato site, and the email once you submit your email address is glorious...
======
dmschulman
I don't know if "great" is the right word. Sparse maybe.

Also someone didn't set up their GA ID properly! Someone's going to be missing
out on a lot of traffic stats.

~~~
bsesser
The email upon submission is funny.

